# The Mock Manor House/Drs Manor - October 2014



## mockingbird (Oct 2, 2014)

*Mockingbird Pays A Visit!*

Done god knows how many times, but I always wanted to see the building, of course its linked with many reports in the papers, but I simply wanted to see the building due to the design, its rather beautiful but also very empty, books scattered around along with many newspapers dating around from 1991. Sadly not much to show but one im glad I ticked off, one special item remains outside the others had been stolen, but the place has seen the wrath of locals who feel the need to "tag" things, rather enjoyed reading some names from people who had paid a visit though. Bumped into another explorer here, who seemed fairly new, I didn't catch her name sadly, but shows people will still come an visit here despite being a shell, a really nice relaxed explore none the less, upstairs floors shifty in places, but a nice place to end the day on from travelling up and down the country. 

I shall scrap the history of the owner as many people know it, an feel no need to bring it up in my report, so shall stick some info about the house. 
Its a 16th century house, the stone work that has been used to build the house originally came from Hampole priory which dates back to the doomsday book in the middle ages when some years later Henry the VIII ordered the ransacking and break up of Hampole priory monestery, its up for sale at £295,000.00 but you can either buy the land or the house judging by the sign outside (Or both if your greedy  )


IMGP0537 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0479 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0480 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0470 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0507 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0459 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0463 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0460 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0472 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0473 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0477 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0485 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0481 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0484 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0531 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0489 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0486 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0488 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0527 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr

_Cheers for looking more to come soon  - Mockingbird!_


----------



## Onmyown (Oct 2, 2014)

Not much to show? There's some fab shots there fella, looks a great trouble free mooch. Cheers..


----------



## HughieD (Oct 2, 2014)

Fab set. Poor house.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 2, 2014)

Lovely report there mate.


----------



## brickworx (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice work as ever MB...liking the weathered face of that statue.


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 2, 2014)

Cheers everyone was a nice end to the day


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 2, 2014)

great report mocking, another on my to do list


----------



## tumble112 (Oct 2, 2014)

I think I must be one of the few people on the forum never to have been here, despite the fact I used to live 10 minutes away . Seriously though, a very nice report and more proof that every different visitor picks out different things and adds their own perspective. Getting further north also I see.


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 2, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> I think I must be one of the few people on the forum never to have been here, despite the fact I used to live 10 minutes away . Seriously though, a very nice report and more proof that every different visitor picks out different things and adds their own perspective. Getting further north also I see.



I think ud like it to be honest  an yep further an further from home I shall go


----------



## tumble112 (Oct 2, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> I think ud like it to be honest  an yep further an further from home I shall go



I definitely would love a good look round here, particularly if there are books around (I like books). It is interesting to see the decline of the house. I remember driving past it years ago and thinking that it looked empty but at the time I couldn't be sure. I then heard the story behind it and realised it was empty but I never got round to going in. (I think I was a little put off because the events were still relatively recent ). Keep up the good work and the travelling.


----------



## Caine33 (Oct 3, 2014)

Love this place as this was my first explore done in January, plus it's only 15 mins away from me


----------



## krela (Oct 3, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> I think I must be one of the few people on the forum never to have been here, despite the fact I used to live 10 minutes away . Seriously though, a very nice report and more proof that every different visitor picks out different things and adds their own perspective. Getting further north also I see.



I've not been there.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 3, 2014)

Fantastic set there mate. Really like these shots. Top drawer as per


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 3, 2014)

Cheers everyone, its abit of a tired donkey, but worth a look if near


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 3, 2014)

Wish I had the cash and the years!!Cracking photos and thanks for sharing.


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 4, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Wish I had the cash and the years!!Cracking photos and thanks for sharing.



I may have the years, but the cash maybe ridiculous for this place to do up, certainly a place better than an apartment though


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 9, 2014)

My favourite take yet on this old classic. 
Brilliant photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jonbegood (Oct 28, 2014)

See my post 18 on this link re the former owner of the house.
[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=274511#post274511[/ame]


----------

